# Seelachscreme selber machen



## MarioDD (25. August 2009)

So-hier wie versprochen ein kleiner Bericht zum Seelachsreifer. 
Ich habe logischerweise den Seelachsreifer von hier genommen.
Hier kann der Kunde entscheiden wieviel er nehmen möchte. Entweder für 1kg oder 5 kg Seelachs.
Seelachs ist natürlich nicht zwingend notwendig. Es eignen sich so ziemlich alle Fische, welche halbwegs anständig zu filetieren gehen. Alle Fische der Dorschartigen gehen sowieso.
Die Prozedur ist ganz einfach:
Der Seelachsreifer (inkl Farbstoff) wird mit 1Liter Wasser und dem Salz vermischt und aufgelöst.
Danach werden die Fischstückchen (bis zu 1kg) dazu gegeben.
Diese sollten möglichst Grätenfrei sein.
Jetzt kommt das ganze in den Kühlschrank und darf dort 72 Stunden reifen. Einmal am Tag sollte man die Schüssel gut umrühren, damit eine gleichmäßige Reifung erreicht wird.. Am besten eignen sich dazu gut verschließbare Plastikdosen
Hier braucht man nur mal kurz schütteln und gut iss...
Nach den besagten 72 Stunden (bitte nicht länger-sonst werden die Schnitzel zu fest) kann man die Seelachschnitzel entnehmen. Die Reifezeit kann man auch verkürzen-hier ist der persönliche Geschmack entscheidend. Je länger die Fischstücke im Bad liegen, desto fester werden sie. Theoreitsch und praktisch-sind diese bereits nach 24 Stunden fertig.
Das ganze sieht dann so aus:







Jetzt drückt man vorsichtig das restliche Wasser aus und kann die Seelachsschnitzel in ein Glas geben und füllt dieses mit Öl auf. Empfehlenswert ist Rapsöl-da dieses nicht den Cholesterinspiegel belastet im Gegensatz zu Sonnenblumenöl.
Die Schnitzel sind jetzt ca.1-2 Wochen im Kühlschrank haltbar.
Man(n) kann aber auch die Seelachsschnitzel pürieren:






...und dann zb. einen Kräuterfrischkäse dazugeben...






...das Verhältnis ist ca. 100 Gramm Fisch : 200 Gramm Frischkäse und sieht dann so aus:






eine halbe Stunde und ein paar Weißbrotschnitten später sahs dann so aus:






Da ich heute zum Früstück auch noch was haben wollte, habe ich eine neue "Ladung" angesetzt. Diesmal mit ein weinig Kaviar dazu..






Dem persönlichen Geschmack sind absolut keine Grenzen gesetzt. Man kan so ziemlich alles in die Creme "reinpampern". Von Ei,über Knoblauch weiter bis zur sauren Gurke , ist alles möglich.
Also: probierts auch mal!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2009)

*AW: Seelachscreme selber machen*

Moin, sag mal, das Farbstoffgedöns hat doch sicherlich kaum Einfluß auf den Geschmack sondern dient nur dem optischen Effekt, könnte man also weglassen da das ja so schon reichlich Chemie ist,oder?


----------



## MarioDD (25. August 2009)

*AW: Seelachscreme selber machen*

ja natürlich kannst du das weglassen.
Du kannst auch alternativ als Farbstoff Rote Beete Saft/Pulver nehmen.
Der Farbstoff hab absolut keinen Einfluß auf den Geschmack. Er passt aber farblicher besser dazu als Rote Beete Saft.


----------



## Briese (9. September 2009)

*AW: Seelachscreme selber machen*

Diese Abpackung für 1 Kilo Fisch ist sehr praktikabel. Die meisten von uns produzieren ja nicht für den Handel. 30 kg Abpackungen sind einfach zu viel. 

Rote Beete Saft funzt nich so richtig. Seltsame Farbe.

In die Seelachscreme gebe ich noch sehr klein geschnittene Schalotten und etwas Cayenne- Pfeffer. Wird dann aber versteckt gehalten.

Den beim Matjes erhältlichen Flüssigrauch verwende ich auch für einige Marinaden und für Hähnchen.

Briese


----------

